# Fall updates to software



## Robcameron (Jul 8, 2014)

Fall update email just landed 

Ability to record season pass with any channel instead of just one
Ability to set up season passes 6months before show airs
New Spotifyand HSN app

Good to see Tivo is continuing to improve the service


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

*Ability to set up season passes 6months before show airs
*

Yes, I got the email as well. I wonder if we can even do this online? How do we know if we got the update? Any version info yet?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Many of us that signed up for the Priority List have had the update for several days. The new update is 20.4.4 if you want to check. Several threads on the topic already if you want to get a feel for what those who have it already think.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Great, I will see if I have 20.4.4. I did try to do a search online for a show and it was not there. I believe it goes on 9/23. As far as 6 month scheduling goes, isn't this just the old wishlist?

You know, I wish they would let us increase our buffer length. On ,my XL4 it would be nice to have a 1 hour buffer! It sure has enough room.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tatergator1 said:


> Many of us that signed up for the Priority List have had the update for several days. The new update is 20.4.4...


Actually, it's 20.4.4a


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> Actually, it's 20.4.4a


I actually typed the "a", and then deleted it to keep in generic, not knowing if maybe the "a" was only for the Roamio. I haven't looked at the version number on my Premiere yet.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I can't find the home shopping network app. Where is it?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ufo4sale said:


> I can't find the home shopping network app. Where is it?


Hopefully where it belongs.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Hopefully where it belongs.


:up:


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> I actually typed the "a", and then deleted it to keep in generic, not knowing if maybe the "a" was only for the Roamio. I haven't looked at the version number on my Premiere yet.


Both Premiere and Roamio are "a" :up:


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

ufo4sale said:


> I can't find the home shopping network app. Where is it?


Should be under apps and games. Some people are reporting in that it's showing up after a reboot. I got the update on like Tuesday and rebooted today and it showed up on my three Premieres.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just got the email yesterday too. Sounds like some good stuff but I didn't realize it was already 'out'.

One thing I've been railing for is more latitude with Season Passes - like being able to change the channel number instead of having to start a new one and delete the old one. That is especially helpful when you have channel number changes and such.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

should not matter one bit with channel number changes. Tivo should handle that with a season pass just fine.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I didn't get an email so maybe it's starting with those that have the Roamio?


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

lujan said:


> I didn't get an email so maybe it's starting with those that have the Roamio?


Nope..I got the email and have 2 Premieres.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> should not matter one bit with channel number changes. Tivo should handle that with a season pass just fine.


"Should" indeed. It is not unknown for TWC to foul up the mapping when they change a channel so as to invalidate the existing season passes.

In many regions TWC is in the process of completely remapping the entire channel layout. For most TiVo users season passes get remapped successfully, but in a few cases users have reported that they have had to repair all their season passes.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> "Should" indeed. It is not unknown for TWC to foul up the mapping when they change a channel so as to invalidate the existing season passes.
> 
> In many regions TWC is in the process of completely remapping the entire channel layout. For most TiVo users season passes get remapped successfully, but in a few cases users have reported that they have had to repair all their season passes.


TiVo will handle it if only the channel number changes, but with the digital conversion many of the channel names change too and the TiVo does not handle that. There will no longer be duplicate SD and HD channels, where the HD channel has a HD or DT suffix i.e. HBOHD. There will just be HBO and you will get the appropriate SD or HD feed depending on your equipment. So, if you have a season pass on HBOHD you will need to change it to HBO for example.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm curious how this new version will let us schedule a season pass for something that will be broadcast (say) 6 months from now. The current version won't even let me schedule a season pass for something 9 days out (it's in the guide, but search doesn't find it).


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

sar840t2 said:


> I'm curious how this new version will let us schedule a season pass for something that will be broadcast (say) 6 months from now. The current version won't even let me schedule a season pass for something 9 days out (it's in the guide, but search doesn't find it).


I had the same question but wonder if this is just another name for WISH LIST. I HAVE added a program to the wishlist and it recorded when the guide finally showed it.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

lujan said:


> I didn't get an email so maybe it's starting with those that have the Roamio?


Got the email for my three Premieres even though I already hot the update lol


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

JWhites said:


> Got the email for my three Premieres even though I already hot the update lol


They must be sending out the emails in batches like they send out the updates?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

lujan said:


> They must be sending out the emails in batches like they send out the updates?


Maybe, though who knows if it's in correlation to the update rolling out to my area.


----------



## pninen (Jun 26, 2003)

I got the update. 

Now my top level "MyShows" menu is so slow to draw that it is almost impossible to use. Lines (folders) appear just a little faster than 1/second. It takes over 5 seconds to display one screen.

I use the older SD menus, because the HD menus were so hideously slow. Now it appears they've made the SD menus also slow. I'm bummed.


----------



## gordonz (Sep 27, 2014)

I've noticed since the update if I press channel down rapidly, the TiVo changes channels up instead. I have not seen this behavior before.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

gordonz said:


> I've noticed since the update if I press channel down rapidly, the TiVo changes channels up instead. I have not seen this behavior before.


I saw that reported somewhere else. I don't think it had anything to do with the update. And I don't remember where.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, I got the update but still do not know what they mean by a season pass 6 months out. Do I just do a search and see what happens? Still wonder if this is just a new name for wish list? Also, I ASSUME that you can not do this online.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Got fall update last night(?), there was a message that the system was updated this morning.

This afternoon 2pm GSOD!
Tivo live chat had me do the usual things of rebooting, etc.
Then said call support for replacement options!!!

Perfect! Right at the start of the fall season.
And, time warner will roll out their new channel lineup on 1 OCT!

1630 hrs PST, TiV0 has recovered.
Have I dodged a bullet or will GSOD make a repeat appearance?

What are the chances of the TiVo board failing vs HDD?


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

Teeps said:


> Got fall update last night(?), there was a message that the system was updated this morning.
> 
> This afternoon 2pm GSOD!
> Tivo live chat had me do the usual things of rebooting, etc.
> ...


Yes I got GSOD on saturday, I was so disappointing Couldn't get in kickstart. I just simple redo 2TB with original TiVo Drive. 2TB work great over 1 year half until this ? it can't be from update? Sad lose all my Son of Anrchary Season 6 i have not catch up yet. I call Jax take care of this  lol


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Nelson2009 said:


> Yes I got GSOD on saturday, I was so disappointing Couldn't get in kickstart. I just simple redo 2TB with original TiVo Drive. 2TB work great over 1 year half until this ? it can't be from update? Sad lose all my Son of Anrchary Season 6 i have not catch up yet. I call Jax take care of this  lol


Let tivo chew on the green screen with the cable card removed and the tuning adapter USB cable disconnected.
My tivo resolved the serious problem after about 1.5 hrs of chewing the green screen.
So far my XL4 is working.

We have 2 data points now of GSOD after fall update.
I'd say it's not a coincidence...


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

Teeps said:


> Let tivo chew on the green screen with the cable card removed and the tuning adapter USB cable disconnected.
> My tivo resolved the serious problem after about 1.5 hrs of chewing the green screen.
> So far my XL4 is working.
> 
> ...


yes I did removed all connected expect for hdmi. when GSOD on then TiVo was doing loop. other thing i notice there was high vibration and it wasn't hard drive. when did swapped with original drive it boot normal no vibrating. then when i restored my 2TB put back in no vibrating. I would stay it was hard drive sound like TiVo wasn't give enough power to 2TB. I might be wrong could be Fall software. 
Well let's see what's from there and i have still using TiVo HD running for 5 1/2 years with 1TB upgrade run perfect and never had issue. Gonna user my trust TiVo HD recording my most pripority shows!


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Gsod?


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

I think GSOD = Green Screen Of Death...


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

JWhites said:


> Gsod?


Green Screen of Death


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Usually, a GSOD signals a hard drive or other hardware failure, but this seems to be different, caused by software.


----------

